# '13 IN SF Alex Etherington (Transferred to UIndy)



## Jason Svoboda

*
Small Forward*
Arcadia (IN) Hamilton Heights
*AAU:* Indiana Elite

*Ht:* 6-foot-5
*Wt:* 175 lbs

*Profiles:* 247 | ESPN | Rivals | Scout


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Brother of 2011 Indiana small forward recruit Austin Etherington.


----------



## TheHoopSide1

Alex was lifelined out of HH's game vs. Peru.  After a two handed jam--a Peru player took alex's legs from under him, and alex landed on his head...he was bleeding from the brain..but was okay enough to change his twitter and facebook after 
the game..his brother, Austin, said that Alex is going to be out 6 weeks.


----------



## pbutler218

Sure hope the young man will be OK...looked like a pretty hard fall.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

What in the hell was that kid from Peru thinking? I hope to hell that he has some repercussions because there was absolutely no reason that he pushed him in the back like that. No place in sports for kids like that.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> What in the hell was that kid from Peru thinking? I hope to hell that he has some repercussions because there was absolutely no reason that he pushed him in the back like that. No place in sports for kids like that.



Is there a better youtube video?  It didn't look like a malicious shove/foul;

a very dumb play; looked like more a brain vacuum than evil intent


----------



## TheHoopSide1

I couldn't find a better video but apparently Peru has a reputation for this season for their dirty play with a well above average number of technicals (apparently).  Also, I don't know how "heated" the Peru player could have been seeing as this was only 2 minutes into the game--


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Saw him a couple times this weekend. Very heady and fiesty player. Decent shooter that will get better and when he goes to the basket, he tries to dunk everything.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Offered by IPFW today.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Etherington has an offer from IPFW and interest from a number of Mid-American Conference and Horizon League schools. He named Ball State, Evansville, Georgia State, Loyola (Ill.) and Wright State specifically that have shown recent interest.

http://blogs.indystar.com/recruitin...es-on-alex-etherington-jaylon-brown-and-more/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Offered by Kansas State.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

I am sure this young man is a good player but somehow I expected Weber to go after more highly rated recruits for K-State at this point in time?  K-State is usually not associated with the other teams that had offerred him?  Probably relying on Lowery's input and we know what that was worth at SIU.  He caught a few but  most of them left after one season


----------



## 4Q_iu

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> I am sure this young man is a good player but somehow I expected Weber to go after more highly rated recruits for K-State at this point in time?  K-State is usually not associated with the other teams that had offerred him?  Probably relying on Lowery's input and we know what that was worth at SIU.  He caught a few but  most of them left after one season



Believe Weber is focusing as much or more on good character, good talent than great talent, poor character...

his biggest problem will be the AD


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

4Q_iu said:


> Believe Weber is focusing as much or more on good character, good talent than great talent, poor character...
> 
> his biggest problem will be the AD



That's admirable but it won't play in Manhattan for long unless he wins a lot more than he loses.
Of course he will already be rich when they fire him.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Committed to Kansas State.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Didn't realize he decommitted from Kansas State.

Only reason I know is he popped up on Rivals as having interest in Indiana State.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Didn't realize he decommitted from Kansas State.
> 
> Only reason I know is he popped up on Rivals as having interest in Indiana State.



Their loss --- Our (possible) gain.

Perhaps he sees having a larger role at a up-coming MVC POWER than being #10-#13 in the Big Twelve (10)...


----------



## Southgrad07

As far as I know we are booked for 13 right? I would love to have this kid though. He would make a very good player in the valley.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Southgrad07 said:


> As far as I know we are booked for 13 right? I would love to have this kid though. He would make a very good player in the valley.



Yes. I did mention that I saw some odd stuff in the thread below.

http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?22289


----------



## BlueSycamore

From Twitter a few minutes ago:
Kyle Neddenriep‏@KyleNeddenriep14m
RT @INBBallSource: Alex Etherington, 6-5 SF Hamilton Heights 2013, is visiting (unofficial) Indiana St. tomorrow.


----------



## Bluethunder

BlueSycamore said:


> From Twitter a few minutes ago:
> Kyle Neddenriep‏@KyleNeddenriep14m
> RT @INBBallSource: Alex Etherington, 6-5 SF Hamilton Heights 2013, is visiting (unofficial) Indiana St. tomorrow.



I don't believe in coincidences.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

From Trevor Andershock, one of the best in the Indiana HS recruiting game. I asked him about thoughts on Etherington.


----------



## region rat

*Per Indiana Recruiting Guide

 Alex Etherington:  6’6” Small Forward, Hamilton Heights H.S.* *De-Committed:  Kansas State University*
*Offers:  *
*Interest:  Georgia, Indiana State, Ball State, Clemson, Brewster Academy (Prep), IMG Academy (Prep)*
 Starting to sound like there is a very good chance  he will go prep.  He is a long and athletic wing with the prototypical  body type to play the 3 spot. He doesn’t mind slashing to the basket and  scoring down low, and is also a pretty solid rebounder.  Good outside  shooter, but most effective when using his strength to get to the rim.   Alex had a great start to the AAU circuit before slowing down a bit  towards the end.  Still, his ceiling is very high and his aggressiveness  on the court has really been paying off.


----------



## region rat

Video Highlights


----------



## Daveinth

I want this kid . His build is already D-1 It looks like he has the moves and hops to help us now


----------



## ISUCC

if he graduates from HS in May, how is is he eligible to go to prep school? So after you graduate you can continue HS in a different "prep" school?


----------



## mohoops247

ISUCC said:


> if he graduates from HS in May, how is is he eligible to go to prep school? So after you graduate you can continue HS in a different "prep" school?



Yes, you can go an additional year to prep school.  It's becomming more and more common in my opinion, especially for guys who don't feel like they have the offer they want coming out of HS.  This gives them another summer of AAU ball and then a full 'bonus' school year to play as well.  A lot of these prep schools are 'basketball factories' on the East Coast well known to recruiters.


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISUCC said:


> if he graduates from HS in May, how is is he eligible to go to prep school? So after you graduate you can continue HS in a different "prep" school?



You ever hear of a player named Kristian Smith?


----------



## ISUCC

sycamorebacker said:


> You ever hear of a player named Kristian Smith?



I guess I didn't realize you could graduate from HS and then go another year to a prep school. I knew Smith went that route, but figured he went to a prep school after his junior year in HS.


----------



## GuardShock

BlueSycamore said:


> From Twitter a few minutes ago:
> Kyle Neddenriep‏@KyleNeddenriep14m
> RT @INBBallSource: Alex Etherington, 6-5 SF Hamilton Heights 2013, is visiting (unofficial) Indiana St. tomorrow.


I saw a kid today roughly that tall with a parent and a little brother getting a personal tour around the Rec Center. Kid was tall. (Considering I'm pretty short). He looked pretty medium build. Real athletic though. Could have been him. He wasn't getting a tour by the normal students that do it either.


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISUCC said:


> I guess I didn't realize you could graduate from HS and then go another year to a prep school. I knew Smith went that route, but figured he went to a prep school after his junior year in HS.



Sorry, I didn't mean to sound like a smartXXX.  It's hard to tease and joke on a keyboard.


----------



## 4Q_iu

ISUCC said:


> I guess I didn't realize you could graduate from HS and then go another year to a prep school. I knew Smith went that route, but figured he went to a prep school after his junior year in HS.



   It's been allowed for DECADES, google Oak Hill Academy...

   Many, MANY are basketball factories or that is their Baskeball Teams are Factories.   A lot of 1%-ers kids attend these prep schools vice HS or their local private schools


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

On Twitter last hour

Brandon Ramsey‏@INrecruitguide56m
Per @INBBallSource, Alex Etherington: 6'6 SF, Hamilton Heights (2013) has been offered by Indiana St. ISU just recently opened up a scholly

Trevor Andershock‏@INBBallSource1h
Alex Etherington, 6-6 SF Hamilton Heights 2013, was offered by Indiana State on his unofficial visit there today.


----------



## SycfromBirth

From watching the mixtape earlier in the thread I really like how he squares his shoulders and his shooting form overall.  He has a really nice looking, repeatable shot.


----------



## region rat

From the video I liked the way the other players gave him the ball for the shot--like they had confidence in his shooting.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

What really impressed me was that he didn't miss a single shot. We could use a player like that...Woo-Hoo!!


----------



## pbutler218

No commitment from this kid yet???? Bummer..........


----------



## Bluethunder

What is interesting is that one of the reasons he de-commited from Kansas State was the distance from home, but he has recently stated he is going to take an official visit to New Mexico soon.


----------



## Bally #50

Hopefully he is planning on studying Geography.


----------



## mohoops247

Bluethunder said:


> What is interesting is that one of the reasons he de-commited from Kansas State was the distance from home, but he has recently stated he is going to take an official visit to New Mexico soon.



Yes, Trevor Andershock said on Twitter today that he will be visiting New Mexico soon (maybe today?  I can't remember).


----------



## Southgrad07

He was supposed to go visit New Mexico but with Alford jumping ship to UCLA I doubt that happens.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Southgrad07 said:


> He was supposed to go visit New Mexico but with Alford jumping ship to UCLA I doubt that happens.


Guess it depends on whether they promote Neal and what assistants go with him?


----------



## Bluethunder

I don't see this kid coming to State anyway.  I think he is looking for a bigger name/program than us.  If New Mexico or Alford doesn't work out, and no other big name steps forward, I expect him to go the prep school route.  

Hope I am wrong, would love to have him, but I don't see it in the cards.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bluethunder said:


> I don't see this kid coming to State anyway.  I think he is looking for a bigger name/program than us.  If New Mexico or Alford doesn't work out, and no other big name steps forward, I expect him to go the prep school route.
> 
> Hope I am wrong, would love to have him, but I don't see it in the cards.



I agree.  I don't see Hamilton Co as a fertile recruiting area for us.  

We have to realistic, we can't get players that "think" they are high-major and have had parents, friends and AAU coaches telling them they are "Big Ten" players.


----------



## Bluesier

sycamorebacker said:


> We have to realistic, we can't get players that "think" they are high-major and have had parents, friends and AAU coaches telling them they are "Big Ten" players.



Hopefully he has learned from his brother's experience and will take the advantage of the opportunity to be a major contributor at State.  I think his game would fit very well here.


----------



## Bluethunder

The interesting side note to all of this is that when he didn't sign with Kansas State during the early period, many K-State fans openly stated that they believed the wildcats were looking at a few other recruits that they wanted to give Etherington's offer to and felt like they could do better.  

Don't know if that is true, but once he stated he didn't want to go far from home as a reason to not sign with KSU, and then turned around and stated he was taking an official visit to New Mexico, it lent credibility to the early reports that Webber dropped him for someone else.

He seems like a good kid and a talented one, I just hope he goes somewhere where he feels comfortable and fits in, whether that is ISU or not, and doesn't get caught up in the name on the front of the jersey.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Bluethunder said:


> I don't see this kid coming to State anyway.  I think he is looking for a bigger name/program than us.  If New Mexico or Alford doesn't work out, and no other big name steps forward, I expect him to go the prep school route.
> 
> Hope I am wrong, would love to have him, but I don't see it in the cards.



I haven't seen the guy play, but if he was good enough to verbal to Kansas State and take a visit to New Mexico, why is he still unsigned or uncommitted?


----------



## Bluethunder

bigsportsfan said:


> I haven't seen the guy play, but if he was good enough to verbal to Kansas State and take a visit to New Mexico, why is he still unsigned or uncommitted?



Ultimately only he can answer that.  One thing to keep on mind is that by the time he pulled out of his verbal to Kstate, many other programs were probably full.  If he is willing to go the prep school route, then he is probably feeling little pressure to sign with anyone he doesn't feel completely comfortable with.

Taking your time and looking at all of your options won't steer you wrong.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## IndyTreeFan

I'm just guessing from all this reading that we have ZERO chance with this kid...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> I'm just guessing from all this reading that we have ZERO chance with this kid...



With some things that were recently said...


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> With some things that were recently said...



I don't think we had much of a chance before any of that.  I think we are too "small time" for what this young man is seeking.


----------



## SycfromBirth

Bluethunder said:


> I don't think we had much of a chance before any of that.  I think we are too "small time" for what this young man is seeking.



We have to continue to make efforts to land bigger fish, as opposed to trying to the "diamond in the rough" approach.  We all know that there is something to be said for the "big fish - smaller pond" argument.  Of course, the MVC isn't the smallest pond out there.  We all know that the MVC teams on a whole play very tough schedules and it is a very competitive conference.

The question for Alex and other potential "major" recruits is whether you want to ride pine for 2 years before you get a sniff of the starting lineup, or, whether you will contribute to a team in year one.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> I don't think we had much of a chance before any of that. I think we are too "small time" for what this young man is seeking.



He committed to Kansas State and then had his offer pulled from what I read on Jayhawk boards because they had higher level prospects come available. New Mexico and St. Louis, other teams interested, are mid-major schools themselves, neither of which have a team sitting in the Final Four like the MVC does and I don't believe he has a committable offer from either.


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


> He committed to Kansas State and then had his offer pulled from what I read on Jayhawk boards because they had higher level prospects come available. New Mexico and St. Louis, other teams interested, are mid-major schools themselves, neither of which have a team sitting in the Final Four like the MVC does and I don't believe he has a committable offer from either.



*"because they had higher level prospects come available"*

Now there's a refreshing burst of honesty in college recruiting. How often does THAT happen?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #46 said:


> *"because they had higher level prospects come available"*
> 
> Now there's a refreshing burst of honesty in college recruiting. How often does THAT happen?



Daily.


----------



## pbutler218

Well didn't the kid just come for a visit??? Why would he do that if he wasn't interested???


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycfromBirth said:


> We have to continue to make efforts to land bigger fish, as opposed to trying to the "diamond in the rough" approach. We all know that there is something to be said for the "big fish - smaller pond" argument. Of course, the MVC isn't the smallest pond out there. We all know that the MVC teams on a whole play very tough schedules and it is a very competitive conference.
> 
> The question for Alex and other potential "major" recruits is whether you want to ride pine for 2 years before you get a sniff of the starting lineup, or, whether you will contribute to a team in year one.



How much has his brother played at IU?


----------



## Bluethunder

It happens daily, just usually isn't talked about or used as a reason.

I am not saying to avoid going after recruits because we are afraid we won't land them, I am simply saying that in this case, this case only, I think this young man is looking at bigger programs than ours.  I could be wrong, and frequently am, but saying you didn't like KSU and how far from home it is, then turning around to take an official visit to New Mexico as well as saying prep school is a big option, says that he wants a bigger program than a Missouri Valley school.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> How much has his brother played at IU?



Just looked him up. Looks like he had a knee injury this year. 

http://www.iuhoosiers.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/austin_etherington_760972.html


----------



## Bluethunder

pbutler218 said:


> Well didn't the kid just come for a visit??? Why would he do that if he wasn't interested???



Came for an unofficial visit and we are close enough he could just drive over for a day without a lot of trouble.  Don't read too much into it.


----------



## pbutler218

Apparently he doesn't want to play much then. I'm sure if he came here he could play a lot.......maybe even start!


----------



## Bluethunder

pbutler218 said:


> Apparently he doesn't want to play much then. I'm sure if he came here he could play a lot.......maybe even start!



He would play (probably) but he wouldn't start.

You have to remember that all of these kids have been very good their whole lives, so even if someone comes to them and says "you're really not at the SEC or Big Ten level", most have too much confidence and then want to prove others wrong.  The vast majority of 17 year old kids are going to be seduced by the name and the history and the facilities of a larger school, and won't take the time to see how they fit into the overall program and where they will be in two or three years.

Look at K. Smith, he has openly said that when he went off to prep school, he "grew up" and learned about himself, and his priorities changed.  Suddenly, playing close to home was more important.

FYI, lot of discussion on the IU pages (don't ask me why I go there from time to time) about how Crean has too many recruits and not enough spots available if certain guys decide to return.  I wonder if guys stay and recruits have offers pulled how much heat Crean will take for that?  My guess, not much.


----------



## Bluesier

Bluethunder said:


> FYI, lot of discussion on the IU pages (don't ask me why I go there from time to time) about how Crean has too many recruits and not enough spots available if certain guys decide to return.  I wonder if guys stay and recruits have offers pulled how much heat Crean will take for that?  My guess, not much.



Maybe Alex's brother will be one and decide to make the short trek up to the Haute.

Damn it, I just want some one who isn't afraid to shoot it to fill this last scholarship. lol.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> You have to remember that all of these kids have been very good their whole lives, so even if someone comes to them and says "you're really not at the SEC or Big Ten level", most have too much confidence and then want to prove others wrong. The vast majority of 17 year old kids are going to be seduced by the name and the history and the facilities of a larger school, and won't take the time to see how they fit into the overall program and where they will be in two or three years.



That is where you'd expect his high school and AAU coach, not to mention his parents to step in and be realistic, especially since they have another son that went high major and will likely be nothing more than a bench piece his entire career if not a scholarship casualty due to Crean's overrecruiting.


----------



## hans1950

I guess I understand not being able,at 18 to admit you're not quite good enough to really make a difference at whatever big school recruits you,but somewhere along the line you would think most guys would prefer to play and get a chance to show what they can do.I suppose that 20 years from now you can always say you were on the final four team from wherever and not many people will know that you were only a scout team player.Also getting an education from IU,Notre Dame,etc. may be what the kid really wants.I'm afraid we will always have to take the kids just a level lower and hope they exceed expectations.Seems like the only others have some baggage if they end up at ISU.


----------



## Bluethunder

I don't think we need to be accepting only the "lower" kids.  I am not trying to imply that at all.  I am just saying that from the time his name popped up on the different sites saying he was going to visit or that State was interested in him, I have never gotten a feeling that he was THAT interested in us.  I just kind of always felt like we were a backup plan in the bigger boys didn't come calling.  That is strictly my "gut feeling" and I have no hard facts or details to back it up.

My point with respect to Alex is that by looking at the situation objectively (and admittedly on paper only), it appears that he is looking for a bigger name to be a part of.  That doesn't mean that everyone who comes out of high school shares that mindset. Look at Brenton Scott, there were multiple recruiting sites that stated he might have gotten other offers had he waited.  He felt comfortable at State and chose to come here. I am not even saying Alex is wrong to look at the bigger schools (if that is even correct that he is looking at bigger names, I could be way off),  having faith and confidence in your abilities is not a bad thing, but you also have to be realistic and grounded.  If he is good enough to go and play for the Kansas States of the world, then go for it young man.  However, you need to take it all in and look at the situation from all angles and then objectively make a decision about what is best for you and where the best is for you.

We have no reason to believe that he isn't getting good advice from his family if for no other reason than the fact that his older brother just went through this exact same process a short time ago.  If he comes to State, I will be one of his biggest fans, and if he chooses somewhere else, then best of luck to him.  After all, I don't want anyone at State who feels like they had to "settle" for us, or who would rather be somewhere else.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> I don't think we need to be accepting only the "lower" kids.  I am not trying to imply that at all.  I am just saying that from the time his name popped up on the different sites saying he was going to visit or that State was interested in him, I have never gotten a feeling that he was THAT interested in us.  I just kind of always felt like we were a backup plan in the bigger boys didn't come calling.  That is strictly my "gut feeling" and I have no hard facts or details to back it up.
> 
> My point with respect to Alex is that by looking at the situation objectively (and admittedly on paper only), it appears that he is looking for a bigger name to be a part of.  That doesn't mean that everyone who comes out of high school shares that mindset. Look at Brenton Scott, there were multiple recruiting sites that stated he might have gotten other offers had he waited.  He felt comfortable at State and chose to come here. I am not even saying Alex is wrong to look at the bigger schools (if that is even correct that he is looking at bigger names, I could be way off),  having faith and confidence in your abilities is not a bad thing, but you also have to be realistic and grounded.  If he is good enough to go and play for the Kansas States of the world, then go for it young man.  However, you need to take it all in and look at the situation from all angles and then objectively make a decision about what is best for you and where the best is for you.
> 
> We have no reason to believe that he isn't getting good advice from his family if for no other reason than the fact that his older brother just went through this exact same process a short time ago.  If he comes to State, I will be one of his biggest fans, and if he chooses somewhere else, then best of luck to him.  After all, I don't want anyone at State who feels like they had to "settle" for us, or who would rather be somewhere else.



I think you're spot on on all fronts. I also didn't say he wasn't getting good advice, that just seems to be the MO for recruits in general considering the large number of transfers that happen each and every year.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Also, as if you didn't expect it... I missed this the other day. Love this kid.


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> I think you're spot on on all fronts. I also didn't say he wasn't getting good advice, that just seems to be the MO for recruits in general considering the large number of transfers that happen each and every year.



Jason, I agree.  I think too many people (including many tv analysts) view going to a school in certain conferences, like the Missouri Valley, as a step down.  Almost like, oh he signed with them?  I thought he was a better player than that.

Its kind of like our educational system that says everyone should go to college and if you don't then you must have messed up somewhere.  Some people look at it as if you signed with Indiana State or Murray State or Belmont, etc then you weren't as successful as the kid next to you who signed with Kentucky or Michigan, etc. just a stigma that will probably always be around.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Jason, I agree.  I think too many people (including many tv analysts) view going to a school in certain conferences, like the Missouri Valley, as a step down.  Almost like, oh he signed with them?  I thought he was a better player than that.
> 
> Its kind of like our educational system that says everyone should go to college and if you don't then you must have messed up somewhere.  Some people look at it as if you signed with Indiana State or Murray State or Belmont, etc then you weren't as successful as the kid next to you who signed with Kentucky or Michigan, etc. just a stigma that will probably always be around.


Without a doubt.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Also, as if you didn't expect it... I missed this the other day. Love this kid.

Kid is hard not to like ehhh! Hey Jason - I use tap talk and tap talk (at work throughout the day) doesn't let me see these tweets that you repost. Any chance you can copy and paste the tweets so that anyone using Taptalk can see the tweet without waiting until the evening. Just something to think about! 

I aint seen BApple (see what I did) play but I am already a huge fan of the kid!

And you guys talk about being old all the time. I learned how to use a computer in HS computer class using one of these antiques


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> And you guys talk about being old all the time. I learned how to use a computer in HS computer class using one of these antiques



Ever done any programming in BASIC?  If you know what I'm talking about, well, you know...:gramps:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I know what your talking about - very little. MS DOS that was my specialty.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I know what your talking about - very little. MS DOS that was my specialty.



Wow, the downward slide has already started...:geezer:

Just kiddin'...


----------



## Southgrad07

haven't read through the whole thread but this kid is really talented . He is one of those kids who either could sit the bench at a big time program for 2-3 years and then start/ be a big time contributor or he could play at this level and have a heavy impact from day one and start by year 2 probably. As Wichita has shown there is not a huge talent gap between good valley teams and the rest of college Bball. He would not start here on day one but he would play a role next year and would start in year 2 or 3. 

What I don't understand is guys like this would thrive in our league! They are very talented but in the big ten they would not get the opportunity to show what they can do until they are JR's or SR's. Guys who are big time athletes or huge in size get the nod at those programs. In the valley they can showcase what they can do from day one on good basketball teams. I understand kids wanting to play at the "cool" programs but when it comes to what is best for the individual athlete I am shocked guys like this don't opt for the upper mid major programs.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Named to the Associated Press Boys All-State Honorable Mention

http://blogs.indystar.com/recruitingcentral/archives/3418


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Neal was retained at New Mexico. Will be interesting to see how this plays out.

Also will be interesting to see if his son Cullen gets out of his LOI with St. Marys.


----------



## Greene Co.

Jason Svoboda said:


> Neal was retained at New Mexico. Will be interesting to see how this plays out.
> 
> Also will be interesting to see if his son Cullen gets out of his LOI with St. Marys.



Craig "Noodle" Neal.....1983 grad Washington High School.  A name I knew in high school, I being a Springs Valley grad.  It's a small world but I wouldn't want to paint it.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Well, shows you what I know.  Etherington committed to ISU today per Rick Semmler...


----------



## TreeTop

IndyTreeFan said:


> Well, shows you what I know.  Etherington committed to ISU today per Rick Semmler...



This is awesome news, right?


----------



## TreeTop

And since IU is over-committed on scholarships, maybe his bro would transfer to ISU??!?!?


----------



## True Blue

Great news.  He looks pretty good!


----------



## bluestreak

Wow! I am grumpy no more!


----------



## TreeTop

Alex Etherington said New Mexico (before Alford left for New Mexico) and Saint Louis had also shown a lot of interest before he picked ISU.— Kyle Neddenriep (@KyleNeddenriep) April 3, 2013


----------



## agrinut

Congrats on the pick up! Looks like a solid piece to develop next year!


----------



## pbutler218

Awesome news!!!! Great job coaches!!!! Hopefully this kid can help with our scoring deficiencies!!!! And he's another in-state product!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Saw him a couple times this weekend. Very heady and fiesty player. Decent shooter that will get better and when he goes to the basket, he tries to dunk everything.



This was my quick eval watching him in passing when I was out watching Rhett Smith as an Indy AAU tournament back in 2011. Funny how things work out.


----------



## treeman

Great news for the program!!! Love landing these recruits.


----------



## IndyMitchell

I know very little about him but the times I have seen him play he looks very competitive.  He plays with some fire.  Seeing Mahurins leave to play with his brother makes me wonder if Austin Etherington would considering doing the same.  Austin didn't seem as fired up on the bench like he did last year.  He'd also have 3 years of eligibility left since he is a medical redshirt this year.  Getting McIntosh, Scott, and Etherington shows the Sycamore's future is looking strong!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Fantastic pickup! Welcome to the family


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Good job Trees!  Kudos to the coaches and McIntosh; I understand McIntosh had good things to say about ISU and encouraged Alex to come to Indiana State.  Others may have helped too, but it seems I remember seeing McIntosh on social media promoting the Sycamores.  Welcome to the Sycampres Alex!  We are glad you are here.


----------



## Callmedoc

Is his brother at IU? This kid looks like a GREAT PICKUP


----------



## Bluesier

Since Austin Etherington was a medical redshirt this past season, would he have to sit out this season if he transferred?

Not saying he is, but the scholarship situation in gloomington could get tricky with guys return back to school.


----------



## SycfromBirth

Welcome to the family!


----------



## Bluethunder

Bluethunder said:


> It happens daily, just usually isn't talked about or used as a reason.
> 
> I am not saying to avoid going after recruits because we are afraid we won't land them, I am simply saying that in this case, this case only, I think this young man is looking at bigger programs than ours.  I could be wrong, and frequently am, but saying you didn't like KSU and how far from home it is, then turning around to take an official visit to New Mexico as well as saying prep school is a big option, says that he wants a bigger program than a Missouri Valley school.



Man, am I good or am I good?  I mean seriously, I have to be the smartest man on this message board.  It's just scary how knowledgeable I am.  Wow!!!

Glad to have you Alex!  Thanks for showing how inept I am at all of this!

I will go sit in a corner by myself now.:embarassed:


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Bluethunder said:


> Man, am I good or am I good?  I mean seriously, I have to be the smartest man on this message board.  It's just scary how knowledgeable I am.  Wow!!!
> 
> Glad to have you Alex!  Thanks for showing how inept I am at all of this!
> 
> I will go sit in a corner by myself now.:embarassed:



Well, at least you won't be lonely.  I'll be there with you.  I stated earlier that we had no chance with this kid.  Misery loves company...:angel:


----------



## Southgrad07

Welcome to the family! Great pickup by the staff. Especially considering it only seems bad things have been happening to the program the last few months. Nice to finally see a positive headline again! I saw in the indystar mini article it looks like he chose us because of location and a chance to make an immediate impact. If he really wants to log some major PT next year all he has to do is be a consistent outside threat because we all know how our guards/wings lack that particular skill. From the highlight tapes it looks like he has solid form on his jumper and has the size/athletic ability you want in a wing player.  Looking forward to the North/South all star game in April to see him in person!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Southgrad07 said:


> Welcome to the family! Great pickup by the staff. Especially considering it only seems bad things have been happening to the program the last few months. Nice to finally see a positive headline again! I saw in the indystar mini article it looks like he chose us because of location and a chance to make an immediate impact. If he really wants to log some major PT next year all he has to do is be a consistent outside threat because we all know how our guards/wings lack that particular skill. From the highlight tapes it looks like he has solid form on his jumper and has the size/athletic ability you want in a wing player. Looking forward to the North/South all star game in April to see him in person!



Here is a link to said article. Way to share. :laugh:

http://blogs.indystar.com/recruitingcentral/archives/3422


----------



## sycamorebacker

Sounds like he wants to redshirt.


----------



## GuardShock

sycamorebacker said:


> Sounds like he wants to redshirt.



I think I would like him to red shirt, Bring in two transfers, a shooter and a big body that is a threat inside. And then 14-15 he will be used GREATLY and have 4 years of eligibility.


----------



## True Blue

McIntosh, Scott, Etherington.  Nice.  Now get Mercer or Sellers and maybe a center and let's roll in 2-3 years.  It seems on paper that our recruiting is getting better.


----------



## Daveinth

With RJ leaving I think there is alot of open minutes available . If he is ready to contribute now I say he forgets the redsirt and play next season . Now if he is not able to contribute then yes he needs to redshirt and use the year to be prepared the following year.


----------



## Southgrad07

sycamorebacker said:


> Sounds like he wants to redshirt.



What made it sound that way? He may very well do so but everything I have read on the kid never mentioned anything about wanting to redshirt. If anything it leaned toward him choosing ISU because he has a chance to play right away. I want to see him play first before I totally commit to saying he is ready to play but everything I have read/saw of tape of him says he could play a nice role for us next season. Don't see him being a day one starter but could definitely give us some depth and versatility next season.


----------



## mohoops247

Great pickup for the Trees!  Beat out some good competition.  I like what they're doing with these upcoming recruiting classes.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Southgrad07 said:


> What made it sound that way? He may very well do so but everything I have read on the kid never mentioned anything about wanting to redshirt. If anything it leaned toward him choosing ISU because he has a chance to play right away. I want to see him play first before I totally commit to saying he is ready to play but everything I have read/saw of tape of him says he could play a nice role for us next season. Don't see him being a day one starter but could definitely give us some depth and versatility next season.



You need to read the article that was linked in this thread.  

If he is a 3, we have Smith and Arop for that position.


----------



## Southgrad07

sycamorebacker said:


> You need to read the article that was linked in this thread.
> 
> If he is a 3, we have Smith and Arop for that position.



I read it. Hell I referred to it first on here. lol I don't see anywhere in there that is saying he *wants* to redshirt. I agree if he is guy who can only play the 3 we probably have that covered for next year and he should redshirt, but if he can give us some dimensions we lacked at the 2 this year and maybe grab some spot minutes at the 3 it might be worth it for him not to redshirt. I am not saying 100% he shouldn't redshirt. I haven't even seen him live yet so who am I to say anything. But to gather from that article that he is pro redshirt??  Don't think so. Lets get him onto campus and see where he stands. I am just happy that we are improving the talent base with guys like Scott, Etherington, and Mcintosh. We add 1 or 2  more of our potential targets in 2014 and this program will be on the way up for sure!


----------



## Bluethunder

I read the article and it basically states that he brought up the idea of redshirting to Lansing, and Lansing responded by saying it will be Alex's decision.  

Doesn't mean he will or will not redshirt, but the way the article was written, you definitely are left with the impression that he has considered redshirting and broached the subject with Coach.


----------



## TreeTop

Bluethunder said:


> I read the article and it basically states that he brought up the idea of redshirting to Lansing, and Lansing responded by saying it will be Alex's decision.
> 
> Doesn't mean he will or will not redshirt, but the way the article was written, you definitely are left with the impression that he has considered redshirting and broached the subject with Coach.



That makes sense, but another way to interpret it is that he brought it up to Lansing, hoping he wouldn't have to redshirt, and then Lansing says it's up to you...and he's like, cool I don't HAVE to redshirt.

So truly....who knows?


----------



## Bluethunder

Golden's article confirms that the choice to redshirt will be Etherington's in todays article.

http://m.tribstar.com/TTS/pm_103624/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=X5DuDk08


----------



## BankShot

"Socially, he’s not a real talker, but* he plays with an edge*. He’s extremely competitive. Sometimes it gets him in trouble, but it also helps him get better,” Ballenger said.

That's what we've been looking for...good pickup for ISU. With RJ's departure, we sure can use some scoring. Looks like we've got two frosh that are gonna be kicking some butt for early-season PT next year!


----------



## Bluesier

Well, it's good to see "sycamore fan" attempt to manipulate our recruiting of Etherington failed.  

Welcome to the squad, Alex.  Bring that "edge" with you because we sure do need it!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bluesier said:


> Well, it's good to see "sycamore fan" attempt to manipulate our recruiting of Etherington failed.
> 
> Welcome to the squad, Alex.  Bring that "edge" with you because we sure do need it!!



Sycamore fan made a poor attempt to manipulate the truth of what was going on around here. Furthermore for them to come public with "news" that RJ was transfering to an NAIA school to play with his brother is like pissing down my back and telling me it's raining.

I'm sorry (not sorry) if I don't believe people who come on a message board and insult members of a fan base who supported his son personally and finically. 

I'm sorry (not sorry) if I don't believe people who come on a message board and defend other players on the team by bashing other players on the team ala his candid comments about Odum during the season. 

I'm sorry (not sorry) if I don't believe people who come on a message board and make statements that would believe readers to believe he is going manipulate recruits in the recruiting process.


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Sycamore fan made a poor attempt to manipulate the truth of what was going on around here. Furthermore for them to come public with "news" that RJ was transfering to an NAIA school to play with his brother is like pissing down my back and telling me it's raining.



Ya, the lil' one's can get away with that, but a HS Principal/Coach? Damn, surely he could find MORE PRODUCTIVE ways to use his time...does IN Wesleyan have "wind" of this dude? Is his behavior consistent with Wesleyan ideology & principles?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Wesley

 It would be tragic for a "Wesleyan disciple" to spread false "gospel" about Indiana State...


----------



## krwilson2

Losing RJ was quite a blow, but it is good to see that Lansing stuck to the mold of a larger, agile player.


----------



## sycamorebacker

krwilson2 said:


> Losing RJ was quite a blow, but it is good to see that Lansing stuck to the mold of a larger, agile player.



they are different, though.  Etherington is a 2-3 and quite a bit shorter than RJ.


----------



## SycfromBirth

krwilson2 said:


> Losing RJ was quite a blow, but it is good to see that Lansing stuck to the mold of a larger, agile player.



Not sure that I would consider RJ to be agile.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycfromBirth said:


> Not sure that I would consider RJ to be agile.



Right.  Etherington doesn't replace RJ.  I hope Samuels or Bell or another recruit does.  (Although I expect Kitchell to keep improving)

From what I could tell at the top 60, Alex should give us some outside shooting and the ability to drive and finish with elevation at the rim.  He also looked quick enough to defend at the SF spot.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Alsso has a chance to watch AE today and he makes the game look really simple - it would appear on the surface that he doesn't even play hard and that might be the case, but I think he's just that smooth - the game looks like it really slows down to him and he plays with really good pace. Hit a 3 and also made a couple nice plays around the rim. Sure he is athletic but he has a lot more to his game than just being athletic. 

Bottom line:

Scott and AE both impressed today. Both could play a role right away.


----------



## Southgrad07

Alex only probably took 5-6 shots today and hit 3 or 4 of them. Know he had a nice looking 3, mid range jumper, and a tip dunk. He did not force anything out there. You see the athleticism but he made some nice moves with the ball and seemed to have nice court awareness. He has a strong build and I also think he could play next season for us. Only reason he probably will have a harder time starting or seeing as much time as Brenton is because he projects more as a 3 and not a 2. He looked like he could play some 2 but he is your prototype 3 man.  I think both of our recruits are going to play solid roles for us next season. Compare them to say Evansville's recruits in this game and I would take our 2 over their 2 every day of the week.  

Other observations from the game. The South team was wayyy overmatched. The two ND kids looked pretty good. Very athletic and the big kid showed flashes of some serious skill. Hartman (IU commit) has a sweet stroke. He does not wow anybody with quickness or strength but he will play a nice role for IU. The other IU commit Davis is only about 6'6. He is athletic but will have to play the 4 or 5 based on his current skill. Not sure he will be able to handle that for a couple years in the big ten. The Bennett kid going to Butler looked very unathletic and is only about 6'3. Kind of surprised he was going that high D1. But knowing Brad Stevens he will be a stud in 3 years somehow.  Karazsia did not do much. He would be a high quality walk on but probably wouldn't be a great choice for our last scholarship. He has some nice skills but needs to be stronger and develop more b4 he could help a D1 team. Mahurin had some nice dunks in warm ups but really did not do much of anything in the game.   Saw the entire ISU team there. Nice way to come support their future teammates. 

Hard judging players in games like this but you can get a feel for who athletically can play at the next level. Also you can see who can get their own shots and knock down good looks when given to them. Defense and ability to play in a offense are major parts of the game that exhibitions like this don't showcase.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Southgrad07 said:


> Saw the entire ISU team there. Nice way to come support their future teammates.



Love this part. Did RJ sit with them?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bigsportsfan said:


> Love this part. Did RJ sit with them?



No he sat up with his parents. At half time Kitch went over to say hey. It's not as if his former teammates and him have any bad blood. Still looking back on it, hated the way it ended for RJ - really hated the way his dad acted on here prior. Really left me with a bitter taste in my mouth.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

_Saw the entire ISU team there. Nice way to come support their future teammates._

It's really good to hear that our 2 kids did well, but this may be the most significant observation of the day.  Got to get the chemistry going quickly and then find a way to keep it going.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

He is a Sycamore!
Alex Etherington ‏@Alex232E 2h
Signed my NLI this morning. Officially a sycamore.
 Retweeted by Rick Semmler


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Alex Etherington Signs NLI With Indiana State*






Indiana State head basketball coach Greg Lansing announced today (April 17) that Alex Etherington has inked a national letter of intent on the first day of the signing period and will join the program in time for the 2013-14 campaign.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## MattyRoamin

What a great addition to the "Family" he is! Welcome Alex, can't wait to see you suit up in blue and white!


----------



## Sycalum82

*?*

I hope he is better then his brother.


----------



## Bluethunder

Sycalum82 said:


> I hope he is better then his brother.



Really?  You couldn't just say, "congratulations Alex, welcome to the program?"


----------



## Bluethunder

MattyRoamin said:


> What a great addition to the "Family" he is! Welcome Alex, can't wait to see you suit up in blue and white!



+1.  Very excited to have him at State!


----------



## TreeTop

Welcome to The Family Tree!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Welcome Alex!  We're glad you're a Tree!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycalum82 said:


> I hope he is better then his brother.


Not really sure how you could even jump to a conclusion. First, his brother should have redshirted as a freshman. Then, he suffers a freak accident as a sophomore. Hasn't really had a chance to show out. What I do know is that he was one of the best shooters coming out of his class.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> Not really sure how you could even jump to a conclusion. First, his brother should have redshirted as a freshman. Then, he suffers a freak accident as a sophomore. Hasn't really had a chance to show out. What I do know is that he was one of the best shooters coming out of his class.



His brother is a very good player.  I'd take him in a new york minute.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

sycamorebacker said:


> His brother is a very good player.  I'd take him in a new york minute.



I believe Lansing would too.


----------



## SycfromBirth

http://www.rantsports.com/ncaa-basketball/2013/04/21/alex-etherington-headed-to-play-for-indiana-state-sycamores/

weirdly written backhanded compliment take on Alex's signing.


----------



## Bluethunder

I didn't really see anything wrong with the article, but did kind of chuckle at the last paragraph.  He may eventually be one of the best players in mid-major basketball,.....or he may not.  Wow, way to step out on the ledge and make a bold prediction.  He might be good, he might not.  If that is the case, why write the article on him in the first place?


----------



## bluestreak

Bluethunder said:


> I didn't really see anything wrong with the article, but did kind of chuckle at the last paragraph.  He may eventually be one of the best players in mid-major basketball,.....or he may not.  Wow, way to step out on the ledge and make a bold prediction.  He might be good, he might not.  If that is the case, why write the article on him in the first place?



The worst thing about the article is that it is very poorly written


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Headed to the University of Indianapolis.


----------

